# Whats the displacement size on the 5.7 and 6.0?



## GTO For Life (Aug 26, 2005)

Just wonderin' :seeya:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I believe the;

5.7 is 350
6.0 is 368


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

5.7 liter = 347.8 rounded up to 348 cubic inches
6.0 liter = 366.1 rounded down to 366 cubic inches

Check this site out for conversions;

http://www.convert-me.com/en/convert/volume


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

GTO For Life said:


> Just wonderin' :seeya:


I laughed a little at that question because the GM 5.7 has been around for my whole lifetime and my fathers lifetime. I thought we were born with knowledge of the chevrolet 350. Anyway, 5.7 is 350 ci and the 6.0 is 368 ci.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Yeah, I always thought the 5.7 was the 350 too. But my LS1 in my '98 Corvette was listed as 348 cu. in. Maybe the 348 was always rounded up. Oh well!


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Yeah, I always thought the 5.7 was the 350 too. But my LS1 in my '98 Corvette was listed as 348 cu. in. Maybe the 348 was always rounded up. Oh well!


A high school friend of mine had a Mach 1 mustang with the 351 Cleveland in it. I believe his was listed as a 5.7 as well. Since ASE and Metric dont play nice with each other I think its just a nice round number. Curious that Corvette did that, being as they are a Chevrolet!!!! :cheers


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

See what happens when you're the Moderator? You get to inject your post ahead of everyone else!!!!!!! Cheater!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

> "Since ASE and Metric dont play nice with each other I think its just a nice round number. Curious that Corvette did that, being as they are a Chevrolet!!!!" :cheers


 :agree 

Look how Car and Driver has it listed. _*346 cu. in., 5665 cc*_

http://corvette.caranddriver.com/archive_display/cd/cd_display.asp?ArticleID=111&page=3

No matter what, I'll always see the 5.7 as a 350. Because like most, that's all I've known it as and I refuse to change for anyone  .


----------



## GTO For Life (Aug 26, 2005)

Yeah I thought the 5.7 was listed as a 350, then I started seeing 346, 348, etc... so I just wondered the exact displacement. Then I was curious about the 6.0 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

JMVorbeck said:


> See what happens when you're the Moderator? You get to inject your post ahead of everyone else!!!!!!! Cheater!


LOL,

We all must have replied at the same time, i just hit submit first.

Actually, I deleted 6 post before mine. J/K


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

The old pre-LS1 5.7s (LT1s and earlier) were 350s, everything since then has shrunk to 346 cu. in. (the 6.0 is 364 cu. in.). 

BTW, the old Cleveland 251 was actually a 5.8L., and the new Chrysler HEMI is 345 cu. in.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Every mag or book I've seen said the LS2 is 364 ci.
:cheers


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

The old small block chevy based 350/5.7 has a 4.00" bore and a 3.48" stroke, giving it a 350 cubic inch displacement.

The new LSx series engines share only about 3 things with the old small block Chevrolet. They both have 4.4" bore spacing, a 90 degree V configuration and maybe the transmission bellhousing.

Everything else is different. Even the firing order is different.

The LS1 5.7 has a bore of 3.90" and a stroke of 3.62" giving it a 346 ci displacement.

The new "Vortech" truck blocks (4.8/5.3/6.0) and the LS2 share the block design with the LS1. GM has not installed an "small block Chevrolet" style V8 in an American production car since about 2000 or 2001. They still make them for the aftermarket though.



The 4.8 (LR4) has a bore of 3.78" and a stroke of 3.27" giving it a 293 ci displacement.

The 5.3 (LM7) has a bore of 3.78" and a stroke of 3.62" giving it a 325 ci displacement. This engine is most often confused with the old 327 ci V8 used in the 60's and very early 70's. But that is a completely different engine with a 4.00" bore and 3.25" stroke. The 5.3 liter LS4 is an LS2 derivative using the bore and stroke of the 5.3.

The 6.0 has a bore of 4.00" and a stroke of 3.62" giving it a 364 ci displacement. The iron block truck engines (LQ4/LQ9) use the LS1 configuration. The LS2 is an aluminum block evolution using the same bore and stroke as the truck engines.


----------

